# Dish 1000 plus help please



## rwjga (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a VIP 622 connected to two ports on a DPP44 Switch. Currently the switch is connected to Dish 500's, one at 110/119 and the other at 615.

I have tried to replace this config with a new Dish 1000plus to get down to one dish and pick up locals on 118.7. 

When I run check after connecting the lnb's on the 1000 as the manual says I get a message saying Non BACKSTACKED QUAD ON PORT 1 IS NOT SUPPORT AS A DISEQC DEVICE

I tried the install twice using new cables and connectors, but still get the same message. Went back to the 500 and all works great.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Do/did you have the 4 orbital downfeeds going into the DPP44 as
Port 1-119
Port 2-118
Port 3-110
Port 4-129 (61.5)
?
IIRC, 119 needs to be on port 1, with you having 2 feeds going to your 622. With 1 feed, and using the separator behind SAT1/SAT2, it shouldn't matter which is first.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Correction that is configuration of----

group 1-110 west long.
group 2-118.7 west long.
group 3-119 west long.
group 4-129 west long. 

Dish 1000+ You must enter a zip code, then for a dish 1000+, being leveled, you should tilt dish with tilt screw and set the elevation, then with WINEGARD METER gauge to aim for the satellites. The higher you get on satellite strength, the better. I would think 119 west long. I will get my dish 1000+ soon, with VIP 622. I need spects on DIsh ViP622.. I would think Dish would be putting up for sale the news Dish hd dvr 50 hd record, and 500 sd record feature. Don't Know. I think Dish will come out with big brother, better then ViP622 Dish receiver.. 

If you can't figure out the Dish 1000+, call a Dish service tech person.. Good luck and Enjoy the best..


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

rwjga,
I just realized something reading LP's post. You are not trying to get 61.5 on the 1000+, correct?
I presumed you are replacing 61.5 with 129. Mine was just peaked on 119, using the same as the 500 it replaced. All the others just fell in, and locked on.
119 is first on my DPP44.


----------



## rwjga (Dec 23, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> rwjga,
> I just realized something reading LP's post. You are not trying to get 61.5 on the 1000+, correct?
> I presumed you are replacing 61.5 with 129. Mine was just peaked on 119, using the same as the 500 it replaced. All the others just fell in, and locked on.
> 119 is first on my DPP44.


You are right, I want to get rid of the second dish and get the HD stuff off of 129


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Try connecting the ports in this order:

Port 1 - 119
Port 2 - 110
Port 3 - 129
Port 4 - 118

That's the way I have mine set up and working.


----------

